# Why Do You Have A Brick & Mortar Bank?



## Lon (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't, and have  used ON Line Banking Only for 27 years. I don't want or need the social engagement that many seem to enjoy by physically visiting their bank. Just keep my accounts accurate and up to date, keep any service costs fair and reasonable. I have never had a problem utilizing my on line bank, domestically or internationally for all of those 27 years.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

Same here. But I do go into the bank to withdraw cash when I need more than a few hundred bucks. They do have a drive through teller as well. I use it when the weather is nice and the line isn't too long.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm an early bird so I'm always the first one in line.  I do most everything online but once or twice a month I don't mind going to the bank...like I said in another post.  They're really friendly and I actually like going there.

I like getting out and about...what's there to do at home besides clean and get online?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't think people go to a bank just for social interaction; I certainly don't. However, if someone wants to go inside to chat with the bank employees, it doesn't bother _me._

I don't go inside a bank often, but when I do it's to access my safe deposit box, break a large bill into smaller denominations, cash out a savings bond - something like that.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm an early bird so I'm always the first one in line.  I do most everything online but once or twice a month I don't mind going to the bank...like I said in another post.  They're really friendly and I actually like going there.
> 
> I like getting out and about...*what's there to do at home besides clean and get online*?



Cleaning some more >>sigh<<

I am *so* hopeful that my upcoming back surgery results in me getting out and about more. I miss it! Can't rush it. I'm going to force myself to take it relatively easy for 3 to 6 months, so everything heals well and right, but I'll be chomping at the bit that whole time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2017)

The main reason is that I worked in banks/financial services for over thirty years.

I manage my investments, by telephone, without using a brick and mortar location and I'm sure that they would be able to provide me with a checking account, debit card, etc... 

I will still need access to cash, I enjoy using cash and IMO cash still makes a powerful statement that credit cards just can't match.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Cleaning some more >>sigh<<
> 
> I am *so* hopeful that my upcoming back surgery results in me getting out and about more. I miss it! Can't rush it. I'm going to force myself to take it relatively easy for 3 to 6 months, so everything heals well and right, but I'll be chomping at the bit that whole time.


Wishing you luck!  I start physical therapy for my back and shoulder on oct. 17!  I hope it helps.  I havent had surgery but I refused the epidural my pain dr wanted to give me and this was an option to try.

Was waiting for approval from my insurance and I got it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

I have one with a safe deposit box and another with checking and savings account   I go to get cash in hand when I want it, and I still use checks and pay my bills via regular mail.  I don't go to any banks or stores for social engagement, just go in, do what I have to do and get out.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 7, 2017)

My bank account was compromised to the tune of $1200.  So I stopped doing banking online.

I do everything I need to do through the ATM machine which is open 24 hours a day and it's nearby.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have one with a safe deposit box and another with checking and savings account   I go to get cash in hand when I want it, and I still use checks and pay my bills via regular mail.  I don't go to any banks or stores for social engagement, just go in, do what I have to do and get out.




I didn't mean I socialize at the bank, I just say "hi". 

After the bank I go to Trader Joe's and another store and I park far away so I have to walk....it adds up and isn't as boring as walking in my neighborhood.   I still do that but these are bonus steps.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Wishing you luck!  I start physical therapy for my back and shoulder on oct. 17!  I hope it helps.  I havent had surgery but I refused the epidural my pain dr wanted to give me and this was an option to try.
> 
> Was waiting for approval from my insurance and I got it!



Thanks, CeeCee. All my fingers are crossed. PT can be very beneficial if you get a good therapist, but I've only met one good one (in 7). IMO, PT has become a one-size-fits-all kind of thing as of late. 

My advice would be to give it a week or so, but if you don't get any benefit from it, don't waste your time. But do the exercises at home that they tell you to do, so you can evaluate the treatment accurately.

Sorry to take the thread off-topic. Done now


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2017)

The idea of going to the bank to socialize reminded of a very popular little FCU that I go to 4 or 5 times a year.  At the beginning of every month they have what is known locally as danish day, it's a holdover from when people received their SS checks on the 3rd of each month.  They still put out large trays of pastry and a big urn of coffee, it is a very, very big deal with the senior citizens that bank with them.  I do my best to avoid danish day and curse under my breath when I forget.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> My bank account was compromised to the tune of $1200.  So I stopped doing banking online.
> 
> I do everything I need to do through the ATM machine which is open 24 hours a day and it's nearby.



To protect my money, I put it in two different banks. The bank holding the bulk of my money automatically transfers my "live-on" money to the bank that I deal with online. 

I plan to close the "online" account after I can get around better.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2017)

Lon said:


> I don't, and have  used ON Line Banking Only for 27 years. I don't want or need the social engagement that many seem to enjoy by physically visiting their bank. Just keep my accounts accurate and up to date, keep any service costs fair and reasonable. I have never had a problem utilizing my on line bank, domestically or internationally for all of those 27 years.



A similar question might be asked about why we continue to have brick and mortar stores.  Much of today's commerce can be easily conducted online, but there is still a need for personal interaction with purchases and transactions.  I doubt that very many people go to the bank to socialize and be entertained.  Besides, some people still like to carry some cash, instead of a bunch of plastic...and the alternative of using an ATM carries the risk of using one of those that has a "scanner" attached by some thief.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

ATMs would be another subject.  When they first became available I thought they were great. But now, although I use them sometimes, I feel uneasy if I'm alone.  People watching while a machine spits out cash, sometimes hundreds of dollars.  Often people sit in their car waiting to use the machine.  And cars driving by knowing the person most likely is getting cash.  hmmm.


----------



## Lon (Oct 7, 2017)

I never have a problem getting the cash that I might need from any ATM using my Debit Card.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

Lon said:


> I never have a problem getting the cash that I might need from any ATM using my Debit Card.



I never use an ATM to get cash, heard too many horror stories.


----------



## Lon (Oct 7, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Same here. But I do go into the bank to withdraw cash when I need more than a few hundred bucks. They do have a drive through teller as well. I use it when the weather is nice and the line isn't too long.



When you need that few hundred why not use ATM Debit? Cash is cash no mater whence it came.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2017)

Lon said:


> I never have a problem getting the cash that I might need from any ATM using my Debit Card.



Yet!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

Lon said:


> When you need that few hundred why not use ATM Debit? Cash is cash no mater whence it came.



You missed a word, Lon; I said I go into the bank when I need *more* than a few hundred.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's a reason why I don't like ATMs.

http://kron4.com/2017/09/25/armed-robbers-targeting-south-bay-atm-customers/


Ive heard about these type of robberies too often.  I'd rather go inside the bank.  Takes 5 minutes.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I never use an ATM to get cash, heard too many horror stories.



Always use one that's just outside the bank and near the door, or that's well in the open and visible to lots of shoppers and drivers.

My old bank's ATM was on the side of the bank, but it was also surrounded by hedges and had a fence on one side. There were 3 robbing incidences there while I lived in that area. I only lived there for 9 months.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Always use one that's just outside the bank and near the door, or that's well in the open and visible to lots of shoppers and drivers.
> 
> My old bank's ATM was on the side of the bank, but it was also surrounded by hedges and had a fence on one side. There were 3 robbing incidences there while I lived in that area. I only lived there for 9 months.




Yes, the one by my bank is safe too but if I go in one more door I'm in the bank and go to the teller to get cash.  I'm not that busy that I can't spare a few minutes. 

Anyway, there's no right or wrong way of getting cash....it's all about what you prefer.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2017)

I go into the bank for cash.  I never use an ATM machine.  I MIGHT,  but only in a dire  emergency.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 7, 2017)

Lon said:


> When you need that few hundred why not use ATM Debit? Cash is cash no mater whence it came.



A lot of stores here now have the cash back feature.  If you buy groceries for instance and ask for cash back they will give it to you but only on debit not credit cards.

Really handy.  I don't have to go to the ATM to get it and there's no extra charge.  It's just a convenience.

Walmart I notice has the cash back feature.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> A lot of stores here now have the cash back feature.  If you buy groceries for instance and ask for cash back they will give it to you but only on debit not credit cards.
> 
> Really handy.  I don't have to go to the ATM to get it and there's no extra charge.  It's just a convenience.
> 
> Walmart I notice has the cash back feature.



Yes, but there is a limit and sometimes it's only about $40.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, but there is a limit and sometimes it's only about $40.



That's changed, CeeCee. Walmart will give you a couple hundred cash-back. Big stores like that will. Smaller stores have to rely on what's in the till, so sometimes they will give you, say, $50 or $60, but the next time maybe not. It can also depend on who's in the store or in the queue, too. There's certain customers the clerk doesn't want to know he let the cash in the till build up.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 7, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> That's changed, CeeCee. Walmart will give you a couple hundred cash-back. Big stores like that will. Smaller stores have to rely on what's in the till, so sometimes they will give you, say, $50 or $60, but the next time maybe not. It can also depend on who's in the store or in the queue, too. There's certain customers the clerk doesn't want to know he let the cash in the till build up.



I seldom do it so didn't realize it's changed.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

Kroger has cash back with debit card if groceries purchased. I've gotten $100 but they will allow more.

Also, some grocery stores have a small bank branch inside where you can do certain transactions.  A bank manager usually has a small office where customers can conduct more time consuming business, even on weekends.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

Lon said:


> I never have a problem getting the cash that I might need from any ATM using my Debit Card.



Don't care to use ATMs, don't they charge you a fee each time you use them?  Also don't care for debit cards, only have credit cards, more secure.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't care to use ATMs, don't they charge you a fee each time you use them?  Also don't care for debit cards, only have credit cards, more secure.



As much as $3. That's the main reason I don't use them when I can just go into the bank instead.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2017)

I almost never use cash for anything, and I pay all my bills online,  Both of my banks have brick and mortar buildings, but I haven't been in one of them for years, and the other one, never -- it's in another state.  My debit card is protected 100% from unauthorized use by the bank that issued it.

My sister, however, still used checks until just a bit ago, when she had someone forge a check (they get your info and create a blank check, so they don't have to really steal one of your checks) for a fairly large amount.  The bank put her money back into her checking account because the signature was clearly a forgery.  Now she uses online banking, too.   Paper checks are no safer (less so, maybe) than online banking.  Who knows how many people handle a paper check you write at a store before it gets to the bank.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't care to use ATMs, don't they charge you a fee each time you use them?  Also don't care for debit cards, only have credit cards, more secure.



The only time a fee is charged is if you use an ATM at a different bank or machine that is outside their system.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks AC, I think the last time I used an ATM was back in the 80s, when there were no fees at all.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

I remember about 15 yrs ago I used to use a drive up ATM at a bank located in a somewhat isolated area with lots of trees/bushes and at night it was pitch black.  Now, when I recall doing that....what was I thinking?!  mg1:


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 7, 2017)

I only visit a physical bank to access my safe deposit box.


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 7, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I will still need access to cash, I enjoy using cash and IMO cash still makes a powerful statement that credit cards just can't match.



Really?  What statement?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 7, 2017)

I like to try to pay cash if possible to some local small businesses, because they have to pay a fee every time a customer uses a credit card.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2017)

Just for my safe deposit box a few times when I had one. Otherwise, I get cash back after grocery shopping, and I carry less than $50.00, usually.

I should change banks. My bank began to charge $5.00 to draw from a foreign ATM machine awhile back, even though I have savings, checking and a mortgage with them. It didn't used to be that way. They have only 2 branches with their own machines in town; both inconvenient for me now, but not when I began. I hate going to the bank and stay out of it almost indefinitely.

I know some banks (and formerly mine) would give free withdrawals at foreign ATMs, then limited to 3 transactions a month if you had all your accounts with them. Now, nothing.

I was in there once to go over a bank error quite some time ago and was shocked to see a nice tool kit being given as a promotion for opening an account. I mentioned to the lady I would like one, half kidding, but she very snootily said oh no, that''s only for opening a new account and sarcastically, too. That did it, not only did I have to waste my time due to their error, then her attitude.

So I said "Fine, let's open a new account now". She said, oh alright, go to the counter and get one, we don't have to open a new account.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2017)

Boy. Haven't we come a long way. Always afraid something is going to happen.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Don't trust ATMs as I see people in line behind me and afraid I will be robbed. I walk with a cane and my daughter tells me I would be an easy target.  I use the drive thru to get cash when needed. My bank has a spot you can pull into and count your money etc before leaving the area.  I don't go into the bank as I can do most of my stuff online even paying my credit card with them.  Its a safety issue with me. People know you are taking money from an atm.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

I go in the bank at least once a month. It's good to get to know the people who work there. Once I had a problem with my ATM card. I went inside to see what the problem was. It had been canceled because I hadn't used it in a while. The teller called the home office to see about getting it reinstated. I guess the bank was careful in case someone had found the card and was trying to get the PIN. I only heard her side of the conversation but when she said "yes, I know him, he's a regular customer" the card was approved immediately.


----------



## Knight (Oct 8, 2017)

Brick & mortar good when you have a need of a safe deposit box, other than that electronic is all we use. ATM use is free at hundreds of locations around town but limited to $500.00 a day. Since credit card use gives cash back hardly ever carry cash anyome. A long time ago when using paper checks & waiting for the monthly statement finding out a check was lost in the mail or an account wasn't paid due to a lost check and late fees were applied having instant access and printable proof of on time payment online life is good.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 8, 2017)

I could get by w/o a brick and mortar bank. But everything works fine as is. SS checks auto deposited there and drafts to pay bills set up. My bank is a regional one and I use their ATM's throughout the southeast when traveling. Again, I could change but it works so no need to change. Plus i'm too lazy.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 11, 2017)

The last time I was at the bank it was to bring a deposit from work. There were young women and men that stood and acted like customer service supervisors greeting, making sure you knew the next teller would help you asap, etc. 
Is THIS that social interaction you can do without Lon
It was slightly annoying and unnecessary. 
But Aunt Bea, if they served Danish and coffee that would be a different story!
S


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 11, 2017)

hearlady said:


> The last time I was at the bank it was to bring a deposit from work. There were young women and men that stood and acted like customer service supervisors greeting, making sure you knew the next teller would help you asap, etc.
> Is THIS that social interaction you can do without Lon
> It was slightly annoying and unnecessary.
> But Aunt Bea, if they served Danish and coffee that would be a different story!
> S



When I go to the Bank of America they have the manager or assistant manager stand in the lobby and greet customers when they have nothing to do, it makes me crazy!!!  They always ask if they can help and so far all they have been able to do is put on a frowny face and point to the line of customers waiting for a teller.  I would much rather see them behind the teller line waiting on a customer!

As for the Danish and coffee, I never eat lobby food, supermarket samples, etc...  the very idea of it skeeves me out LOL!!!


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 11, 2017)

I like brick and mortar banks because I have no idea where the 100% online banks are, and who is running them.  I see no reason why one couldn't fold, overnight, and abscond with my money, leaving me without recourse, as that pertains to actually knowing who took my cash!  Yes, I know about FDIC, and such, but I still want any bank that holds my money to have a material presence in my town.  That being said, I do 95% of my banking online, BUT with banks that are brick and mortar in my town.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 11, 2017)

I worry about none of the combinations, online, ATM or in the bank.  All personal choices and a little common sense regarding ATM's away from the bank and the time of day when you use them.  I've never had a problem with any of the choices.  As far as ATM's go, the credit union that I belong to has a veteran's ATM system as long as you have a minimum of $500 dollars in an account.  All fees reimbursed as soon as  withdrawal shows up in your account. It's been handy when out of state for long periods when I find ATM's  my preferred way of drawing money.

I do like knowing the employees and manager of my local branch.  If and when I had a problem, I would feel more comfortable talking with a familiar person and not a complete stranger.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 11, 2017)

I never go to my bank and I do not bank on line.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 11, 2017)

Convenience. We usually use ATMs and our bank has one of the two biggest distribution networks of ATMs in our state. We don't pay for the account, don't pay any fees except for renting a small safety deposit box. Debit card disputed charges are covered 100% by most large banks. 

We use charge cards for the points acquired.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 12, 2017)

Here, many of the banks have closed a lot of locations because nobody much goes in them anymore.  It's just so much easier, and I believe safer, to do the online thing.  Besides which, I hate waiting in line at the bank.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Here, many of the banks have closed a lot of locations because nobody much goes in them anymore.  It's just so much easier, and I believe safer, to do the online thing.  Besides which, I hate waiting in line at the bank.



Banks in this area are closing and starting to be replaced by little drive up ATM islands in parking lots.  Many of the remaining banks appear to be reducing teller staff and allowing customers to wait in line.  IMO it is an effort to reduce lobby traffic and nudge customers towards online banking.  It won't be long before bank tellers go the way of the milkman, elevator operator, gas station attendant and the dinosaurs.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 12, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I never go to my bank and I do not bank on line.



Is this a riddle?  You never go to your bank, and you never bank online, ergo you have no bank account?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a three "brick and mortar" financial institutions, all within walking distance. One is a credit union and at the time I opened the account, online banks weren't yet popular and I liked the terms as compared with the banks, so that's where my checking account for which I have checks is. The other bank is one I've had direct deposit with for decades and I do not have to pay fees. That is my "main" checking account; I have no checks for that one and only use online bill pay, which is very convenient. I also had a safe deposit box at one of their branches but recently moved it to another bank which is even closer than the other institutions, as it is only two blocks from the house. I moved it because the fee is about half that of the original bank which has been upping their safe deposit box fees for the last few years.


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, but I still do most of my stuff on line.  It's nice to be able to go in and sit down with someone when needed.  I also have a safety deposit box at the bank; it's hard to have one on-line...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

jujube said:


> Yes, but I still do most of my stuff on line.  It's nice to be able to go in and sit down with someone when needed.  I also have a safety deposit box at the bank; it's hard to have one on-line...


I agree with you JuJube. The branch I had my SD box at has a representative who has been so helpful to us on a few occasions. She knows us, is always glad to see us and the service she has provided is just not available with online banks.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 15, 2017)

we learned the importance of local banks . once when 9/11 hit and the 2nd time when sandy hit and all atm's were down .  the 3rd time was when an account had an attempted hack and was shut sown and locked for 10 days while all new checks ,accounts and debit cards were established . we paid all bills through that account so having local banks to get money was  important


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 17, 2017)

Actually, I don't.  The two local branches closed recently, and I only went to one once because I needed to deposit a check.  Have had online account with them for around 7 years.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 19, 2017)

This has been a really enlightening discussion.  I read all the way through with interest as we are preparing to move and make lots of changes.  It is evident that I need to ditch the oversized 1993 IBM Aptiva where I keep my check registers and am not sure what I will do in future.  I have always favored using cash for purchases since I have my "allowance" and know what my limits are.  We don't have debit cards - it doesn't seem as "real" to just keep swiping plastic and I guess I feel we have more control over the cash in our wallets.  I agree with TreeGuy64 that the online banks don't appear to be as trustworthy but - we have seen brick-n-mortar ones go under along the way too yet, TV dramas show systems being hacked all the time!  Having grown up before all this technology, I am still a little leery.  When the power goes out I still have my paper copies - just in case.

Now, moving to a new area and not having a separate computer to balance my checkbooks puts us in a position to change.  We have a central account at Navy FCU (with telephone & mail access) but usually open a local account to have local checks.  Might have to embrace the online system but it is hard to change   My sister had an online bill paying setup and when she made an error in paying the cable company one time  ($2400 instead of $24.00) it took MONTHS to get it back - in the meantime they kept trying to take the $$ out of her account and charging her overdraft fees EVERY day!  That makes me a little gun shy over online payments.  Soooo - lots to think about!  Keep that info coming.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 19, 2017)

I do have a bank nearby, but rarely go in..all my bills are paid by auto pay, I probably do not write more that 5 checks per month and I get what cash I need from my banks ATM that does not charge a fee.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 19, 2017)

Myquest - -Once you get settled I'll bet there's a nice little hometown bank or credit union right around the corner within walking distance.  Probably a coffee shop or two on the way. That's a nice town where you folks are going to take up residence.  I know that  there's a store from our favorite grocery chain that's only a hop/skip away.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 19, 2017)

Just saw this online about "Tiny Splurges That End Up Costing You More."  It says what I was trying to say:

*Only using credit/debit cards *                                    "Plastic cards don't feel like money the same way cash does. 'It's so easy to swipe your cards!' says Harris, Jr. 'Odds are you'll end up making many more splurges throughout your days without noticing.' If you're anti-cash for whatever reason, make sure you're at least signed up for a good credit card rewards program. "

From:  http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/make...han-you-thought/ss-AArJ65y?ocid=ientp#image=5


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 20, 2017)

we have one of the best reward credit cards around and swipe for everything we can .  we  will have enough points for free airfare and hotel almost anywhere we want . all free since we never pay interest ever .

fees on the chase sapphire reserve were made many times over .


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 20, 2017)

mathjak107 said:


> we have one of the best reward credit cards around and swipe for everything we can .  we  will have enough points for free airfare and hotel almost anywhere we want . all free since we never pay interest ever .
> 
> fees on the chase sapphire reserve were made many times over .



Those are great for people that enjoy traveling a lot. I prefer the cash rewards better myself. I too swipe for everything and never pay interest as I pay off monthly.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 20, 2017)

we have the fidelity 2% back card  but now hardly use it .  we use the chase trinity ,   the freedom ,freedom unlimited and the premium sapphire reserve .

we eventually transfer all the points to the sapphire since when used for travel through the chase portal the points all get bumped up by 50% .

the 1.50% on the unlimited become 2.25% , the 5% catagories on the freedom become 7.50% and the 3% on the sapphire travel and restaurant categories s become  4.50% . we do a lot of travel so the chase sapphire is a fabulous card .


----------

